# Olny srmat poelpe can.



## Guts (Dec 6, 2005)

Olny srmat poelpe can. 



I cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Amzanig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot slpeling was ipmorantt! 



if you can raed tihs psas it on !!


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 6, 2005)

Good I was Teird of Tinhknig aynawy, Mrrey Christams to You and Yuors Jmaes


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 6, 2005)

hmm, I had no problems reading that, but do you know how long it will take to get through spell check before sending?!?!?!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 6, 2005)

i think mudbug will have a stroke trying to read this.

look away 'bug, look away now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 6, 2005)

I don't get it..  


 

John


----------



## mudbug (Dec 6, 2005)

LOL. You forget, buckster, that I read this kind of stuff every day.  Engineers can calculate like all get out, but can't spell worth a dam*.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 6, 2005)

I teach 4th grade.  'nuff said.   

 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 11, 2005)

That is cool! I did not realize that.

Grace


----------



## 240brickman (Dec 12, 2005)

just for the heck of it, I read Guts'  original post out loud,  as if I was reading it to an audience.  I didn't preview it; I read it as if it were just  "handed"  to me.

Yep, it read perfectly.  And I ain't no rocket scientist, either.

--now, if I could just learn to juggle


----------



## Raven (Dec 12, 2005)

LOL!  That's cool!  Yeah I had no problem reading it either but I'm used to reading "cold-copy" on a live mic too.

The only thing to be careful of though, is not to break the word "therapist" into two words  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~ Raven ~


----------



## Bugs (Dec 12, 2005)

wow! taht is so cool! i neevr touhhgt i cluod raed taht!


----------



## 240brickman (Dec 12, 2005)

...like,  if   "therapist"  happened to fall at the end of a page  (and the beginning of the next page)....


----------

